# Golf Gti Candy White two door VS Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,:wave:

This car was done prior to the Porsche GT3 it's a two year old VW Golf Gti as you will see from the following photos it was in bad need of paint correction .
When I first inspected this car at the owners place I was very surprised how bad the paint finish was. He complained that when he picked it up from the VW dealer brand new it wasn't prepared properly from day one. It had scratches all over and certain areas like the rear bumper bar had been refinished by a Body Shop most probably due to transit damage !

I took the necessary paint readings and certain areas were within VW tolerance other indicated someone had previously machined polished this car.

This car had a lot of contamination , this client of mine lives very close to the main Road where there are Trams passing by and which leave a lot of rail dust plus all the other pollution which had landed on his paint.
The car felt very rough to touch Iron X did the job of removing Iron particles but it still needed a lot of claying to completely smooth the surface of the paint .
































































Roof
















50/50 you probably wondering what on earth a can of Mortein is doing close to the car  a huge spider was above the car and it took four shots of this spray to kill it !








Roof after( still more refining to do with Wizards Mystic Cut)








50/50 bonnet








Not the easiest photos to capture paint defects on this Candy White colour !








50/50 rear quarter panel
























50/50
































This is what I used to get into the tight spots and my Flex Rotary PE 14-2-150 as well !
















50/50
































50/50
























Before
















These are the results after four days work and two coats of Opti-Guard 

































































































































































Coming up next !









Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

excellent job! I love these golfs in candy white


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..great job:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Looks great! :thumb:


*Thanks mate :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

masammut said:


> excellent job! I love these golfs in candy white


*Thanks masammut glad you like it !

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Looks very nice..great job:thumb:


*
Thanks tony :thumb:*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work mario, as always. Do you find an advantage to 2 coats of oc?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Mario :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Better than new , just awesome work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice work mario, as always. Do you find an advantage to 2 coats of oc?


*Thanks Matt, yes I do, applying two coats of Opti-Guard makes it more durable and you get better coverage just in case you miss some spots .

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


DMH-01 said:



Great work there Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Dan :thumb:



Racer said:



Better than new , just awesome work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

I agree Rui, better than new 

Mario*


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great really like the wheels


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As usual great work Mario


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice job there


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:


*Thanks Natalie :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks great really like the wheels


*Thanks Derek , glad you like them mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> As usual great work Mario


*Thanks Mike , much appreciated comments buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mehan said:


> nice job there


*Thank you Mehan :thumb:*


----------

